# Glue ups



## 3putt (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm having trouble getting all my glue squeze out off my projects, so when I go sand seal and stain I get some spots that don't stain wright.

Thanks
Steve C./ 3Putt:'


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Try putting some painters tape near the joints to be glued, also, keep a wet paper towel handy for the squeeze out. This makes it a lot easier to clean up.

You can let the glue dry then use a sharp chisel, (hand pressure only), and scrap off the dried glue.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try putting some painters tape near the joints to be glued, also, keep a wet paper towel handy for the squeeze out. This makes it a lot easier to clean up.
> 
> You can let the glue dry then use a sharp chisel, (hand pressure only), and scrap off the dried glue.


Ken gave you some good advice,one thing I might add is to wipe down the project with mineral spirits (or other solvent) before you apply any stain or other finish. If there are any defects they will become obvious.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Just one more small tip.

Mix up some white vinegar in a spray bottle a 50/50 mix with bottle water, then when you have the glue squeeze out, spray the mix on the spot and wipe it down with some paper towels , don't use rags,they sometimes leave little strings behind.. 

Try it next time and I'm sure you will be amaze how well this works..
Keep some cotton swabs around to get into the corners..I use a little medication plastic bottle to keep them clean and in one place..

======



3putt said:


> I'm having trouble getting all my glue squeze out off my projects, so when I go sand seal and stain I get some spots that don't stain wright.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve C./ 3Putt:'


----------



## 3putt (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys, I've had to call a halt to my wood working for the winter my garage is just to darn cold. It was minus 4 this morning. 

Thank You All Again
Steve C ( 3Putt )


----------

